

Show HN: Not sure what to read next? Here's a list of most mentioned books on HN - recurrence
http://www.hntopbooks.com

======
recurrence
The site was inspired by a thread a few months ago on what books HN recommend.
I'm a self-taught programmer and I would also like to know if the skill set in
creating a site like this would be enough to qualify me for an entry level
position at a web company for more learning experiences. Thank you.

------
rdl
I'm kind of surprised the Skiena "The Algorithm Design Manual" didn't make it.
[http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithm-Design-Manual-Steven-
Skiena/dp/1848000693/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

